# Sony HMZ-T1 Head-Mounted 3D Personal Viewer



## azcoyote85044 (Mar 9, 2009)

http://www.sony.net/SonyInfo/News/Press/201108/11-097E/index.html

Sony just announced this 3DTV visor last week at the IFA trade show. It gives you the illusion of watching a 750 inch screen from the middle of a movie theater, and includes virtual 5.1 surround sound. The 3D is cross-talk free, easier on the eyes than the 3D glasses current 3DTV sets use. If Sony had included head-tracking for PS3 gaming with this 3D visor, this would easily be a day one purchase for me. I probably will still end up buying this and upgrade in a year or so once they've added head-tracking capability for gaming. These goggles would allow me to start taking advantage of the 3D programming DirectTV offers without having to upgrade to a brand new tv. My 2006 Mitsubishi 73" DLP isn't upgradeable to 3D. $800 for this 3D visor may seem steep, but it's still a lot cheaper than purchasing a new 73" 3DTV. Sony also needs to make this more portable in the next model. This one is tethered to a processing unit that must be plugged into a wall socket. Not really suitable for plane trips if you'd like to watch movies from your laptop or iPad (with HDMI adapter). Make the processing unit a little smaller and include a rechargeble Lion battery.

Most of the "first look" reviews for the HMZ-T1 that came out last week are positive..

http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/31/sony-hmz-t1-headset-hits-ifa-we-go-hands-on-video/

http://gizmodo.com/5835977/sonys-hmz+t1-is-an-awesome-oled-3dtv-that-you-wear-on-your-head

http://gear.ign.com/articles/119/1191759p1.html


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

One of the biggest points people use against 3D is having to wear glasses. So, Sony decided it'd be ok to design an entire head piece? :lol:


----------

